# New goats!



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

My goat Stanley died today. So yesterday I got two goats. Only wanting one I gave one to my brother. I kept the doe and he has the buck but I only have a picture of the buck


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's pretty. Oops,handsome!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

He's a looker!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice : )


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

He's handsome, I love the horns.
I'm sorry for your loss, but atleast you have a new goat to occupy your thoughts. 

I would love to see pictures of the doe, whenever you are able.


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

Handsome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.

I am sorry for the loss. 

Goats are herd animals and need companions, are you sure you want to keep them by themselves?
Goats can die from loneliness and don't thrive as well.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Toth is right. Please get another goat to put in with her. They are herd animals and desire constant companionship. Even if you spent hours out there everyday she would still want a herd to be a part of. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I was going to say the same thing. Goats need to have a friend. You need at least 2 of them or they will die of being alone. Unless you keep him in the house as a pet and you are around him all the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Like the others said. Goats need other hoofed friends because they can get very lonely and depressed.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

scubacoz said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Goats need to have a friend. You need at least 2 of them or they will die of being alone. Unless you keep him in the house as a pet and you are around him all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


Goats will not die from being alone. They may get depressed and not eat.. But just outright dieing no. My doe was alone for almost a year before I could get her companions. Some handle being alone better than others.. I do suggest getting her a friend.. You have never seen happy goats until they have a friend to cuddle with.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is handsome!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I kept a doe alone for one year, due to having no money for another goat or more feed. She did absolutely fine, and was happy enough. But when I got her a buddy, boy was there a difference! She definitely had more fun with a friend, and was more energetic


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

She is with the buck and doe they love her. The buck repeatedly play fight all the time. And the doe is actually her mom so the get along pretty fine. And they are in the house I put them outside and at three in the morning and the all love each other.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice Horns


----------



## sweetappleacres (Jul 13, 2013)

Pregnant pygmys! 
I'm a first time pregnant Pygmy mom. My girls here shown in the pic are 2 months preggo. How do they look to you more experienced folks? Any guesses on how many in the oven?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I got this girl in May and the lady I got her from said she had been in with a buck until she sold him. But she doesn't remember when she sold him. She has really started getting a lot bigger lately, any Idea on how far along she might be?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweetappleacres - your girls look like Nigerians. Might be mixed with Pygmy if you don't know their background. No clue on how many kids.

Scubacoz - we need a pooch shot but even then we can't tell you when.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Sweetappleacres - your girls look like Nigerians. Might be mixed with Pygmy if you don't know their background. No clue on how many kids.
> 
> Scubacoz - we need a pooch shot but even then we can't tell you when.


Ok I will try and get 1tomorrow, she doesn't like me looking T her rear end. LOL:whatgoat:


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is her pooch test!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here she is again Her udder seems to be starting to fill up.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, they look like Nigerians...not Pygmies. 

I would say the buckskin is pregnant, maybe a month and a half to go...but you never know!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Littlevohn, do you have a pic of the doe  sweetapplesacres, that is def not a pygmy. I agree with Karen. Cross with a ND absolutely.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks bred to me


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

And she is getting an udder so that a definite unless that was from her last kidding(If she had one) or false pregnancy


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

